# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  La costa de los lagos, cuatro veces mayor que la de los océanos

## Jonasino

> La costa de los lagos del mundo es más de cuatro veces la oceánica y si toda el agua de esos lagos se extendiera sobre la masa terrestre, formaría una capa de unos 1,3 metros de profundidad.
> 
> Este dato se obtiene de la base de datos global más completa de los lagos hasta la fecha, compilada por geógrafos de la Universidad McGill, y que abarca 1,4 millones de lagos de más de 10 hectáreas.
> 
> Esta investigación, que se detalla en un artículo publicado en 'Nature Communications', puede ayudar a los científicos a comprender mejor el importante papel de los lagos en los complejos sistemas ambientales de la Tierra, desde el ciclo hidrológico y los patrones climáticos hasta el transporte, la distribución o el almacenamiento de contaminantes y nutrientes a lo largo del paisaje.
> 
> "Los lagos están cambiando en un mundo cambiante", afirma el autor principal, Bernhard Lehner, profesor asociado en el Departamento de Geografía de McGill. "Algunos están desapareciendo porque hay menos agua para mantenerlos llenos y otros se crean o crecen en regiones donde hay más lluvias. Por lo tanto, necesitamos un buen inventario de la situación actual de los lagos para entender y controlar sus cambios y los efectos que esto puede tener para nuestro entorno global", agrega.
> 
>     Aunque hay muchas mediciones sobre los lagos en algunas regiones del mundo, seguía habiendo lagunas significativas en los datos globales. En principio, la superficie o la longitud del litoral de un lago puede medirse directamente en mapas o imágenes satelitales, por ejemplo, pero es mucho más difícil y costoso estimar la cantidad de agua almacenada bajo la superficie de un lago.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/16/1...or-que-oceanos

----------

HUESITO (16-dic-2016),perdiguera (16-dic-2016)

----------

